# solo Pygocentrus



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

(this is just my opinion)i have had solo pygos in the past. i have always liked solo piranha over shoals due to territory aggression from having the tank to themselves, over time solo pygos just don't want to share there space making it an aggressive pygo due to pure territory guarding. although i admit it takes time, i found it worked better if my piranha was tiny from the start, and kept it just underfed. i also enjoyed having just one because there is only one fish that needs to gain your trust with a shoal- one freaks they all freak

just thought i'd share this with you all and would like to here your thoughts and experience with solo pygos


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

fury said:


> (this is just my opinion)i have had solo pygos in the past. i have always liked solo piranha over shoals due to territory aggression from having the tank to themselves, over time solo pygos just don't want to share there space making it an aggressive pygo due to pure territory guarding. although i admit it takes time, i found it worked better if my piranha was tiny from the start, and kept it just underfed. i also enjoyed having just one because there is only one fish that needs to gain your trust with a shoal- one freaks they all freak
> 
> just thought i'd share this with you all and would like to here your thoughts and experience with solo pygos


I agree with you, when one freaks they all freak.
I am very glad to finally have a big enough tank to have my own small shoal.
I dont think I would ever keep a solo pygo since serras are more my thing but good Luck with yours


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

after having a solo pygo for almost 2 months earl is awesome he has a great personality and loves to chase my finger on the glass.....He will even let me pet him sometimes...i know this is dangerous but i have had many animals from rabbits to 12 foot snakes and i know that being bit is part of it..im waiting patiently for that new larger tank but really enjoying having a solo right now


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> im waiting patiently for that new larger tank but really enjoying having a solo right now


how long till the new tank is ready ?


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

fury said:


> > im waiting patiently for that new larger tank but really enjoying having a solo right now
> 
> 
> how long till the new tank is ready ?


more along the lines of finding one....all the lfs have around here is 50g then straight to 125g.....so im looking for something on CL thats reasonable...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

If I went Solo on a Pygo ,

I would want a Big Old Red Bellied Bastard....
Wild caught


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> If I went Solo on a Pygo ,
> 
> I would want a Big Old Red Bellied Bastard....
> Wild caught


For me it would be a big 12+in piraya


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> I would want a Big Old Red Bellied Bastard....
> Wild caught


(just my opinion) i like buying reds from the local breeders. there born in aquariums so there accustomed to captive life from birth, which takes away the skittishness and cuts back on the time it would take waiting for your wild piranha to come out of the closet so to speak. wild fish don't have - humans looking at them,tapping on the glass,filters, water changes, gavel vacs and everything else i missed.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I would also go with a large piraya or large caribe, I'm talking 12" or more.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

A solo piraya would probably be the only pygo I would have solo (by choice)


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fury said:


> > I would want a Big Old Red Bellied Bastard....
> > Wild caught
> 
> 
> (just my opinion) i like buying reds from the local breeders. there born in aquariums so there accustomed to captive life from birth, which takes away the skittishness and cuts back on the time it would take waiting for your wild piranha to come out of the closet so to speak. wild fish don't have - humans looking at them,tapping on the glass,filters, water changes, gavel vacs and everything else i missed.


I think its an interesting theory. It all depends on the fish really.
I wanted a wild caught red because I've actually heard the opposite as you. That Since lfs bred reds
are kept in such huge shoals in insufient sized tanks that when you bring them home into your 
aquarium it might make them skittish . Ive always liked the colors on wild reds as oppose to the store bred ones.

And I did say a Big Old Red Belly , I dont they would be as skittish as smaller ones.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> > I would want a Big Old Red Bellied Bastard....
> > Wild caught
> 
> 
> (just my opinion) i like buying reds from the local breeders. there born in aquariums so there accustomed to captive life from birth, which takes away the skittishness and cuts back on the time it would take waiting for your wild piranha to come out of the closet so to speak. wild fish don't have - humans looking at them,tapping on the glass,filters, water changes, gavel vacs and everything else i missed.


I think its an interesting theory. It all depends on the fish really.
I wanted a wild caught red because *I've actually heard the opposite as you. That Since lfs bred reds
are kept in such huge shoals in insufient sized tanks that when you bring them home into your 
aquarium it might make them skittish* Ive always liked the colors on wild reds as oppose to the store bred ones.

And I did say a Big Old Red Belly , I dont they would be as skittish as smaller ones.
[/quote]
:nod:


----------

